# Nurarihyon no Mago discussion



## DarkStriker (Aug 17, 2010)

Brief Story Introduction:
Rikuo Nura is part human and a quarter y?kai (demon). He lives in a house full of spirits along with his y?kai grandfather. Trying to escape his fate of acting like a y?kai, he does good deeds in order to avoid becoming one, despite his grandfather's wish to succeed him as master of the Nura y?kai  clan. He eventually comes to terms with his demon blood and decides to take up the position of Young head of the Nura house. Multiple factions aim to stop him or overtake his position, and he must gather friends and allies, a new Hyakki Yak? under his banner of "Fear".

Anyone here watching this awesome anime/manga? Is like awesome xD
I WANT MORE CHAPTERS! If only mangaka were paid more for their work the release rate would be way better.


Also added a poll that might be interesting if you have watched it before!

The opening for those interested!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 17, 2010)

FIXED thanks to Trolley's flexible hands!
Made this little bump i guess aswell as adding more things to the first page making it more interested hopefully!


----------



## luke_c (Sep 17, 2010)

Love the Manga, the Anime, not so much. Rikuo feels much more of a pussy in the Anime for some reason and it has been progressing very slowly, I love the opening theme though!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 18, 2010)

Wee the first reply! I truly agree! He sound kinda unmotivated in the anime until he bocome the night rikuo. Fpr the manga if people have read to the lastest is just plain awesome


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 27, 2011)

the main progantist looks a lit like  the older version of negi from negigma (manga/anime) (meister magi negi)


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 27, 2011)

Watched the entire series a while back, it's pretty good and I enjoyed it.


----------



## alex_0706 (May 2, 2011)

i'm starting to read the manga of it 
it are just 150 chapters
i read this in 10 hours at once (no pause) sometimes a stop of 10 minutes


----------

